# اختفاء بنت قبطية بمساعدة الشرطة



## الملك العقرب (29 أكتوبر 2006)

فى يوم السبت 11/2/2006 الساعة الخامسة مساء تركت هايدي سمير حكيم (21 سنة) منزلها تاركة رسالة لوالدتها الراقدة فى الفراش اثر عملية جراحية ، تفيد أنها ستتصل فى الغد فى الساعة الثامنة مساء لتطمئن على إرجاع الشبكة لخطيبها كشرط لرجوعها البيت. 
- فى يوم الأحد 12/2 لم تتلق الأسرة أي اتصال تليفوني من هايدي فما كان من الأب والأخ والآباء الكهنة إلا الذهاب إلى مركز شرطة الفشن للإبلاغ عن تغيبها الساعة العاشرة مساء ولكن الشرطة نصحت بأن يتم الإبلاغ بطريقة غير رسمية ولم تقبل الشرطة المحضر إلا الساعة السادسة صباح يوم الاثنين 13/ 2.
فى يوم الاثنين 13/2 الساعة الحادية عشر اتصلت هايدي بوالدتها وسألتها هل أرجعت الشبكة فأجابتها "نعم" ثم أغلقت الخط. 
- ولما كانت هايدي لا تعرف أن الأسرة سارعت بتركيب خاصية إظهار رقم الطالب في يوم الأحد السابق اتصالها. فقد تم تسجيل هذا الرقم على الشاشة. الرقم هو (0822243029) وبالبحث عن الرقم وجد إنه يخص الحاج سليمان محمود فرج المقيم بالحمارية ببياض شرق النيل بني سويف. فما كان من أخيها وأصدقائه إلا الذهاب إلى هذا الرجل الذي أنكر صلته بالموضوع وادعى أن خطه التليفوني مسروق. 
- فى أثناء دخول الشباب إلى محل البقالة الذي يملكه الحاج سليمان محمود فرج فوجئوا ببدء انصراف الرائد/ أحمد صادق – مدير مباحث الحمارية ومصافحته الحاج سليمان كما هو موضح بهذه الصورة من عدة صور التقطت أثناء اللقاء دون علمهما. 
- من الصعب أن نصدق أن جهازنا الأمني بضخامته وانتشاره وكفاءته وقوته لا يستطيع إلى الآن معرفة مكان اختفاء هايدي كما يدعي والقيام بتمثيلية التعاطف معنا والتعاون معنا حتى نجدها. 
من وراء هذا الاختفاء وقد أعلنوا جهارا على فم احد المحامين في قناة دريم منذ أيام نجاح تنظيمهم في أسلمة شاب لا يتجاوز عمره 15 عام. 
- الأمر ليس هو اختفاء هايدي. بل هذا التشكيل المنظم الذي يتمتع بميزة غض الطرف أو السماح أو الدعم الأمني غير الخافي في تفاصيل هذه الحادثة. 

عن موقع الأقباط متحدون


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام الميح عليكم فين ردودكم يا شعب المسيح ايه ده ربنا بيقول غيرت بيتك اكلتني انا عايز اشوف الردود


----------



## mina1 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة

(يو 16:33)  قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام.في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق.ولكن ثقوا.انا قد غلبت العالم


----------



## ماجنيتو (29 أكتوبر 2006)

يجماعة مش كل واحدة تسلم وتسيب دينكم تقولو ان المسلمين خطفوها زي ما حصل علي دريم وفي الاخر البنات المسيحيات الاتنين قالو انهم اسلمو وانتو بطاردوهم علشان يكفرو تاني عيب كدة يجماعة لا اكراة في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي


----------



## ماجنيتو (29 أكتوبر 2006)

صح ولا اية وبحب اقلكم ماتقلوقش علي البنت دي لان ان شاء اللة ربنا حيهداها الي الاسلام


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أكتوبر 2006)

*ما طبعا يا ماجنيتو *

*اصلي الاسلام دين العيال , اللي بياخد الاطفال قبل ما تبلغ سن الرشد ويضمها ليه*

*مش فاهم انتوا مش سمعتوا قبل كدا عن سن البلوغ*

*ولاء علشان الرسول اتجوز عائشة وهي طفلة يبقي خلاص *

*شكلها كدا سنه هههه*


----------



## عوض حسان (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أيها الاخوة جميعا 
أريد أن ألفت انتباهكم إلى شئ مهم جدا و هو المراد من مثل هذه الحوارات و المنتديات هو الوصول ألى بر الأمان و لن يتحقق ذلك إلا اذا التزمنا جميعا بأدب الحوار و بلوغ الحق من وراء ذلك 
فأولا أرجو من أخوانى المسلمين أن نلتزم آداب الحوار و الرد 
كما أرجو من الأخوة المسيحين أن يكون التعقيب على مثل هذه الأسئلة هو الطرد و التجريح
ثانيا إن لكل إنسان حق الاختيار كما علمنا ديننا فمن شاء فليؤمن و من شاء فليكفر و لكن وجب على كل فريق أن يقدم الحجة و البرهان على صدق ادعاءه 
ثالثا أيها الأخوة إن الأخت التى تتكلمون هنا بلغت سن 21 سنة و أود أن ألفت نظر اخوانى إلى أن سن البلوغ مرتبط بمدى معرفة الشخص بالحلال و الحرام بالصواب و الخطأ فهذا هو سن البلوغ الذى يحاسب عنده الانسان و إن كانت فى سن السيدة عائشة عندما تزوجت نبينا الكريم كانت عندما دخل بها الرسول فى سن ال13 و كانت تمييز بين الحلال و الحرام .
لكن من حق الأخوة المسيحين أن يتكلموا مع هذه الخت و أن يحاولوا معها فإن آبت فلها ما شاءت . و سوف أضرب هنا مثلين لفعل نبينا محمد أولا قبل البعثة عندما أتى أهل سيدنا ثابت لأخذوه خيره بين أن يبقى معه أو أن يذهب معهم و الثانى بعد البعثة عندما دخل على فتى يهودى و هو فى سكرات الموت طلب منه أن يدخل الإسلام فلم يفعل حتى إسأذن من والده .
أيها الأخوه هذا هو فعل نبينا الكريم الذى نريد أن نقتدى به.
و لكم جميعا السلام 
هدانا الله إلى الحق


----------



## عوض حسان (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أيها الاخوة جميعا 
أريد أن ألفت انتباهكم إلى شئ مهم جدا و هو المراد من مثل هذه الحوارات و المنتديات هو الوصول ألى بر الأمان و لن يتحقق ذلك إلا اذا التزمنا جميعا بأدب الحوار و بلوغ الحق من وراء ذلك 
فأولا أرجو من أخوانى المسلمين أن نلتزم آداب الحوار و الرد 
كما أرجو من الأخوة المسيحين أن يكون التعقيب على مثل هذه الأسئلة ليس  الطرد و التجريح
ثانيا إن لكل إنسان حق الاختيار كما علمنا ديننا فمن شاء فليؤمن و من شاء فليكفر و لكن وجب على كل فريق أن يقدم الحجة و البرهان على صدق ادعاءه 
ثالثا أيها الأخوة إن الأخت التى تتكلمون هنا بلغت سن 21 سنة و أود أن ألفت نظر اخوانى إلى أن سن البلوغ مرتبط بمدى معرفة الشخص بالحلال و الحرام بالصواب و الخطأ فهذا هو سن البلوغ الذى يحاسب عنده الانسان و إن كانت فى سن السيدة عائشة عندما تزوجت نبينا الكريم كانت عندما دخل بها الرسول فى سن ال13 و كانت تمييز بين الحلال و الحرام .
لكن من حق الأخوة المسيحين أن يتكلموا مع هذه الخت و أن يحاولوا معها فإن آبت فلها ما شاءت . و سوف أضرب هنا مثلين لفعل نبينا محمد أولا قبل البعثة عندما أتى أهل سيدنا ثابت لأخذوه خيره بين أن يبقى معه أو أن يذهب معهم و الثانى بعد البعثة عندما دخل على فتى يهودى و هو فى سكرات الموت طلب منه أن يدخل الإسلام فلم يفعل حتى إسأذن من والده .
أيها الأخوه هذا هو فعل نبينا الكريم الذى نريد أن نقتدى به.
و لكم جميعا السلام 
هدانا الله إلى الحق


----------



## عوض حسان (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أيها الاخوة جميعا 
أريد أن ألفت انتباهكم إلى شئ مهم جدا و هو المراد من مثل هذه الحوارات و المنتديات هو الوصول ألى بر الأمان و لن يتحقق ذلك إلا اذا التزمنا جميعا بأدب الحوار و بلوغ الحق من وراء ذلك 
فأولا أرجو من أخوانى المسلمين أن نلتزم آداب الحوار و الرد 
كما أرجو من الأخوة المسيحين أن يكون التعقيب على مثل هذه الأسئلة ليس الطرد و التجريح
ثانيا إن لكل إنسان حق الاختيار كما علمنا ديننا فمن شاء فليؤمن و من شاء فليكفر و لكن وجب على كل فريق أن يقدم الحجة و البرهان على صدق ادعاءه 
ثالثا أيها الأخوة إن الأخت التى تتكلمون هنا بلغت سن 21 سنة و أود أن ألفت نظر اخوانى إلى أن سن البلوغ مرتبط بمدى معرفة الشخص بالحلال و الحرام بالصواب و الخطأ فهذا هو سن البلوغ الذى يحاسب عنده الانسان و إن كانت فى سن السيدة عائشة عندما تزوجت نبينا الكريم كانت عندما دخل بها الرسول فى سن ال13 و كانت تمييز بين الحلال و الحرام .
لكن من حق الأخوة المسيحين أن يتكلموا مع هذه الخت و أن يحاولوا معها فإن آبت فلها ما شاءت . و سوف أضرب هنا مثلين لفعل نبينا محمد أولا قبل البعثة عندما أتى أهل سيدنا ثابت لأخذوه خيره بين أن يبقى معه أو أن يذهب معهم و الثانى بعد البعثة عندما دخل على فتى يهودى و هو فى سكرات الموت طلب منه أن يدخل الإسلام فلم يفعل حتى إسأذن من والده .
أيها الأخوه هذا هو فعل نبينا الكريم الذى نريد أن نقتدى به.
و لكم جميعا السلام 
هدانا الله إلى الحق


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 أكتوبر 2006)

+++ سلام المسيح عليكم +++
ايه الكلام الغريب الي بتاوله يا اخ ماجنيتو  انت عارف كويس اسلبكم في جمع اكبر عدد من البشر في الاسلام و الاعمال ديه بتثير الغضب لدينا ايه ياشعب محمد هي معركة كل واحد بيجمع اكبر عدد  * ده دين سماوي يعني عقيدة مش محتاجه للخطف و حرق كنائس والعالم كله عارف مافي شئ مستخبي  ياجماعة المفروض ان الاديان العقائدية تنتشر بالايمان و التبشير مش بالحرب و السيف و القتل و انتو عرفين ايه الي بيحصل في مصر و سمعنا كلنا عن موضوع الاسكندريه كام حدثة حصلة هناك وطبعا الفاعل مختل عقليا كالعادة في كلام تاني يتال هو دينك العظيم يا اخ ماجنيتو  مفهوش حد عشان توصل لاسلمت البنات فين سماحة الاسلام و محبته و لا ده كلام  اعلانات ارجو ان ترواعو الله سبحانه و تعاله حطو نفسكم مكنا هتعملو ايه لو عملنا فيكم نفس العمايل ممكن تردو عليا و انت كمان اخ ماجنيتو طبعا فهمتودل واتي يا شعب محمد فالاخر انا اصلي من اجلكم جميعا و اليهدي الله الجميع +++


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 أكتوبر 2006)

+++سلام المسيح عليكم +++
اشكر الاخ عوض حسان علي كلامك الرقيق و علي حسن حديثك المهذب يا اخ عوض حسان  انت شايف كدا برده يعني انا اخطف اختك و اجبرها علي ديني وحجات تانيه انت عرفها كويس و لو جيت تسئل عليها ابلغ الشرطه و تبقا انت المتهم و ترجع تقولي (لكل إنسان حق الاختيار كما علمنا ديننا فمن شاء فليؤمن و من شاء فليكفر و لكن وجب على كل فريق أن يقدم الحجة و البرهان على صدق ادعاءه 
)   ده كلام حاول تتخيل هذه المصيبة حصلة في اي اسره مسلمة ايه الي حيحصل ده يوم ما حصله اسائة الرسول الكريم في الدانمرك **قامت النيا بغير قعاد** و يوم تصريحات بابا الفاتيكان //وتيجي حضرتك تواولي اسكت و اخواتتنا و بناتينا يخطفوا و يفعل بهم مايفعل فين الحريه يا اخ عوض حسان ولا انتو بس الي بتغيرو علي دينكم و احنا (نحطها في فمنا ) اعزروني علي انفعالي ولاكن اكيد هناك من يحث بي و بنا  و شكرا  +++


----------



## عوض حسان (31 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ الملك العقرب كما تسمى نفسك
السلام عليكم أحب أن أعقب على ردك 
أولا -لقد وصفتنى بماجنينو و هذا الوصف ربما يكون فى فعلا أو لا فلماذا الحكم المسبق على عقول البشر و حتى لو كنت أنا على خطأ فيجب عليك أن توضح ما تريد بالعقل و المنطق
ثانيا - تقول أن لنا أسلوب فى جمع أكبر عدد من البشر فأحب أن توضح لى لماذا نجمع أكبر عدد من البشر ؟ هل كما تقول لأنها معركة يا أخى لقد حارب المسلمين قريش و عدد قريش 3 أضعاف المسلمين فى غزوة بدر و مع هذا أنتصر المسلمين و يوم حنين كان عدد المسلمين أكبر من المشركين و كاد المسلمين أن ينهزموا لولا ثبات نبينا الكريم و يوم مؤتة كان عدد الروم 10 أضعاف المسلمين إذا يا أخى ليست المسألة فى ديننا جمع أكبر عدد لأن العدد لا يغنى و لكن إيمان الفرد بالقضية التى يناضل من أجلها هو الفرق و لو فعل أناس ما تقوله فهذا خطأهم هم انفسهم .
ثالثا _ تقول يا شعب محمد نحن يأخى  لسنا شعب أحد . لأن الشعوب يمكن أن يجبروا على الحاكم الذى يحكمهم دون إرادة منهم كما ترى فى بلاد العالم . لك أن تسمى شعب مصر أو شعب أمريكا مثلا.  لكننا مسلمين نؤمن بدين جاء به سيدنا محمد بأمر من الله عز و جل كما نعتقد نحن المسلمين فوجب عليك أن تحترم عقيدتى كما نحترم عقيدتكم ثم إذا كان لك أسئلة أو شبهات كالتى ذكرتها مثل نشر الدين  بالسيف و الحرق و غير ذلك مما يردده الكثير فلك هذا ثم نرد عليك فى كل الأسئلة و الشبهات هذا حقنا كما لك حقك . الحق الذى نريد من وراءه جميعا أن نصل إلى بر الأمان و أن ننال رضى الله لأن الحياة قصيرة جدا و لكن ما بعد الموت ليس له نهاية .
رابعا - تقول أن هذه الأفعال تتنافى مع سماحة الاسلام و محبته و نحن معك فيما تقول إن الشخص الذى يضلل شخص أخر  لعدم علمه نقف جميعا ضده . ولكن أيضا لأنك ترى أنك على حق وجب عليك أن تخبر بما عندك و فى المقابل تدع لى الفرصة لكى أقول ما عندى .و أنا أتكلم ليس فى هذه الحادثة خاصة و لكن فى العموم .
و أحب أن أفول لك أن إسمى عوض فإن أردت فنادنى باسمى كما أنادك باسمك المذكور
و السلام عليكم
و فق الله الجميع الى ما يرضاه


----------



## عوض حسان (31 أكتوبر 2006)

لقد وصلنى تعقبك  الجميل الهادف 
و هذا يأخى ما نريده 
نريد أن يبقى الحوار بيننا على أعلى درجة من الاحترم و البر و الاحسان 
فإذا حققنا هذا المفهوم سوف يكون للحوار بيننا شأن أخر فيما أعلم في دينكم و أجهله و لك أيضا فيما تعرف و لا تعرف و حتى لو تحاورنا وظل كل منا على عقيدته فيجب ألا نفقد احترامنا لبعضنا البعض و يكون الهدف فى النهاية أن أرجو لك الخير و السعادة فى الدنيا و الآخرة و أنت كذلك.
أما فيما يتعلق بهذا الموضوع خصوصا فأنا معك تماما يأخى و سوف أضرب لك مثل بسيط فيما يتعلق بحياة المرأة فلها حق إختيار من سيكون رفيق حياتها و طبعا أنت تعلم أن المرأة ممكن أن تتزوج رجل سيئ و لكن هذا لا يمنعها أن تفعل الخير الذى يوصلها إلى رضى الله فإن كان هذا هو شرع الاسلام فيما يتعلق بهذا الجزء فى حياة المرأة فما بالك بشرع الله فيما يتعلق بآخرة الأنسان التى يمكن أن تكون سعادة و أو شقاء للابد .نسأل الله السعادة للجميع
من شأن هذا أن لا نجبر أحد على أن يدخل ديننا و إن أراد أن يدخل ديننا لابد أن يكون بعلم أهله و عشيرته لأن كل أنسان يعز عليه أقاربه فإن ظل هذا الشخص على ما يريد عندها لن يكون أمامنا إلا أن ندعو له بالتوفيق و الهداية .
أما فيما يتعلق بالأمن فإن كان هذا فعلهم مع أخواننا المسيحين خاصة فهذا من الظلم بمكان .
و لكن يأخى أن الناظر إلى أعمال الأمن مع المسلمين و المسيحين يتحصر على المؤسسة التى من شأنها أن تحمى الناس فإذا بها ترعب الناس .
و أنا يأخى أقترح فى هذا الموضوع اقتراح يمكن أن يسهم فى حل هذه القضية .
و هو أن تتشكل لجنة من مجموعة من علماء الطرفين يكون من شأنها إرشاد مثل هؤلاء الأشخاص الذين يتركون دينهم فإذا نجح أى الفريقين فى إقناع هذا الشخص بعودته لدينه كان ذلك . و أما إن ظل الشخص أين كان على الطريق الذى أراد فهذه إرادته و أنت معى أنك لا تقبل أن يفرض أحد عليك ما لا تريد.
و هناك مثل بسيط على هذا أنه لم تكن هناك أى حالة من الإجبار على عهد نبينا الكريم و تذكر يأخى حال عبد الله بن أبى بن سلول المنافق لقد أعلن اسلامه و ظل على ماهو عليه ليس خوفا من المسلمين و لكنه كان ينتظر الفرصة المناسبة لينتقم من المسلمين و مع علم الرسول الكريم بذلك لم يفعل معه شئ مع أنه كان من الذين قالوا فى حادثة الافك و كان ابنه عبد الله يطلب الإذن من الرسول ليقتل أبيه لكنه رفض هذا.و عندما مات هذا الرجل إستغفر له الرسول. لذلك فإن الأنبياء جميعا و منهم سيدنا عيسى عليه و على نبينا السلام لم يجبروا أحد على ترك ما يعتقد و لكن يأتى الأنبياء لينيروا الطريق للذين يريدون أن يعيشوا فيه .
أما وصول الأمر إلى الخطف و غير ذلك من الأمور التى تذكرها فهذا لا يليق لأن الجسد دون القلب لا يساوى شئ و يتخبط بلى هدى  فى حين أن القلب الحنون العطوف يمكن أن يحرك الجبال.
و السلام عليكم 
و فق الله الجميع إلى ما يرضاه


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 نوفمبر 2006)

+++ سلام المسيح معكم +++ صديقي حسان شكرا علي كلامك الرقيق الهادف الي حوار متقن خالي من لمهاترات الهدامه و في البداية انت تقول انكم لاتجبرون احد علي دخول الاسلام هل انت مقتنع بهاذا الكلام  سواء كنت من مصر ام لا ان الغزو العربي الاسلامي لمصر حدث من 1400 سنه تقريبا */**1400 سنة عشناها من زل و مهانا و اهدار دم و استحلات عرضنا و ملنا و انت تعرف هذا جيدا  انا عارف انالاسلام دين سماحه و لاكن من الذي ينفذ هذا الكلام الحكومات ام الشعب ام الجمعات لاسلاميه ( الاخوان المسليمن)  احنا لا نريد غير الامان و الحفاظ علي بناتنا و عرضنا و هناك منكم من يديرون ما يسما بخططة الشيطان من خطف بناتنا *** هو كدا انتو بتحمو دينكم لا ده عليكم مش معاكم علي العموم اشكر الظرف التي جعلنا نتلاقه فكرا ارجو الرد صديقي حسان شكرا


----------



## عوض حسان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 
يا أخى كنت أود أن أعقب على حديثك السابق لكن لظروف خاصة سوف أقتصر فى الحديث حتى يوم السبت القادم إن شاء الله و سوف أوضح لك بعض الأمور التى يمكن أن تساعدنا على معرفة الحقيقة .
لكن سريعا أود أن أخبرك أننى سعيد بهذا الحديث بيننا الذى هدفه هو السعادة و الخير لكل الناس بكل إختلافاتهم .
سريعا أسئلك سؤال . لو أنك تحمل لى شئ تعتقد أنت أنه خيرا لى و تعلم جيدا أننى أحتاج لهذا الشئ فماذا سوف يكون تصرفك و هناك حالتين يجب أن يكونوا فى إعتبارك قبل الرد أولا إذا كان هناك سبب خارجى يمنعك من توصيل هذا الخير ثانيا إذا كان هذا السبب من داخلك أنت .
_ لو كان السبب خارجى فسوف تقوم بعمل ما يلزم لكى توصل لى ما تريد.
_ أما إن كان السبب أنك لا تريد أن يصلنى هذا الخير فمهذا سأقول عنك سأقول أنك لا تحب الخير لى و أليس كذلك .
و إذا تكلمنا عن حال مصر قبل دخول الاسلام فأنت تعرف ما كان يفعله الرومان جيدا بأبناء مصر . و تعلم أن المسلمين عندما حاربوا فقد حاربو ا الرومان لرفع الظلم ثم لم يكن هناك إكراه لأحد لدخول الاسلام و هنا تحضرنى قصة عمرو بن العاص و ما فعله سيدنا عمر به فى قصة ابنه مع ابن رجل مسيحى من مصر . لقد أخذ له حقه من الحاكم الذى كان يحكم مصر يأخى هذا هو ما يأمرنا به ديننا أما فعل بعض المنتسبين للدين بالاسم فليس حجة و لكنه فعله الخطأ الذى يحاسب عليه من الله قبل البشر 
و أريد أن ألفت نظرك لشئ مهم جدا وهو إنه عند نشر دين معين على مر العصور ترتب على هذا وجود فريقين فريق مؤيد و فريق معارض . من هذا المنطلق كان من حق أى انسان أن يكون مع أى فريق يختار 
 يأخى  أليس هذا بشئ جميل أن يوجد مؤيد لفكر و معارض له حتى يعم الخير و نبدأ حوار و مجادلة بالتى هى أحسن فيخرج الخير  و يظهر و يعم النفع لأنه إن لم يكن هناك إلا فريق واحد لتحكم فى الناس و منع عنهم و أعطاهم ما يرده هو لا ما ينفعهم  .
هذا هو فكرى فى هذا الأمر.
و سوف أكمل معك الحديث يوم السبت إن شاء الله 
 والسلام عليكم 
و لك كل تقدير


----------



## mrsameh77 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

ردي في كلمه واحده العين بالعين والسن بالسن والبادئ اظلم هما اللي بدأوا ومحدش يزعل لكن احنا بإيماننا بالمسيح هنعرف ناخد حقنا مهما كان ومهما يكون ولو هما بياخدوا بالخطف والفلوس والزنا والاغتصاب احنا هناخد حقنا بايماننا وربنا معانا


----------



## عوض حسان (13 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
العضو mrsameh77
السلام عليكم
أريد أن أذكرك أننا لسنا فى حرب .
و لكن من أخطأ فلابد من عقابه سواء كان مسلم أو مسيحى لأن أعمال الخطف و الاغتصاب لا تحدث تغيير فى الايمان بل على العكس يكون الناتج عنها هو الاكره .
و نحن المسلمين لا نريد أناس مجبرون على الدين لأننا لن نكسب من أى شئ لكن نعمل على أن يهتدى الناس للحق و التقوى و عمل الصالحات لينالوا رضا الله و يكون جزائهم فى الآخرة رضا الله و جنته.
والسلام عليكم


----------



## mrsameh77 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

يا اخ عوض انت بتقول انكم ما بتجبروش حد علي اعتناق دينكم صح ده زي ما بتقول وانا معاك انت 100/ 100 وانا برجح شيء ومهم وهو ان اللي يقتنع بحاجه يعمله وكلنا نرفع له القبعه ونحترمه لان في الاول والاخر مصر مش هتنقسم لاجزاء كل جزء يعيش فيه اللي مع بعض يعني المسلمين في جزء والمسيحين في جزء وهكذا لكن كلنا في وطن واحد محكم بيد واحده لكن للاسف اليد الحاكمه ما هي عادله اطلاقاً لانه يد اسلاميه 100/ 100 ونرجع ونقول المساواه في الظلم عدل يعني لو اللي هتتنصر يسيبوها علي حريتها وتعيش في امان انا ابصم لك بالمليون ما في بني ادم هيسيب دين المسيحيه ابدا لان عدم التنصير سببه الحكم علي المرتدفيا ريت تبقي البلد ديمقراطيه ويسيبوا كل واحد يختار ويعيش اللي يحبه ساعتها ممكن نحكم ونشوف هتلاقي الدنيا غير الدنيا واحب الفت نظرك لشيء مهم جدا وده بيحصل وعندي اثباتات كتير جدا من البلد اللي ان فيها وهي اغتصاب واجبار علي الاسلام مشي بطال وجواز عرفي وبالتالي اجبار علي الاسلام بنتا بيره مش لاقيه جواز يتلف حولها ويجوزوها وتجبر علي الاسلام شباب ضايع وعاوز فلوس زوج وفلوس ويليه اشهار اسلام وهكذا كتير جدا واحنا ما باليد حيله مجبارين مسيرين ليس مخيرين ونقول حاجه واحده بس هي الارض مش ارضنا احنا ارضنا فوق في ملكوت السموات عند رب المجد يسوع المسيح ومن انكرني امام الناس انكره امام ابي الذي في السموات بس احب الفت نظرك لشي مهم جدا وهو معجزات الامسيحيه وهي ظهور العدراء مريم ظهور القديسين الشفتء من امراض وكل ده ما يثبت لك ان المسيحيه علي حق وربنا يهدي الجميع وشكراً
ابن المسيح


----------



## عوض حسان (14 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ العضو mrsameh77
السلام عليكم
لقد وصلنى ردك على المشاركة التى قمت بها و أريد أن أتكلم عن كل نقطه ذكرتها فإن أردت نتكلم ويكون الكلام له دليل لأن الاتهامات بدون دليل ليس لها معنى فنريد  أن يكون هذا الحوار بناء و له ثمره فى النهاية هى الفائدة التىتعم على الجميع .
أولا - تكلمت أنت عن الوطن و أنا أقول لك أنه ليس هناك وطن يخلو من مجموعة من الاديان أما من يحكم فهذا لا يهم المهم كما تقول أن يحكم بالعدل و أنا معك تماما . ولكن يأخى يجب أن نفرق بين أشخاص يحكمون بأهوائهم و دين له نظام فى الاحكام و المعاملات و سوف أروى لك موقف بسيط حدث معى أنا و أنا طبعا مسلم فى بلد إسلامى كما تعلم . ذهبت لقسم الشرطة فى قضية متهم فيها رجل و لكنهم أخذوا أحد أقاربه حتى يأتى المتهم فأردت أن أحضر طعام للمقبوض عليه الذى ليس عليه تهمه فرفضوا أن أدخل له الطعام و ظل يوم تقريبا بدون طعام . هذا مثل بسيط يدل على أن الدين ليس له علاقة بما يفعله هؤلاء . أما المثل الآخر أنظر إلى ما فعله سيدنا عمر مع ابن سيدنا عمر بن العاص عندما ظلم رجل مسيحى فى مصر لقد أقتص من والى مصر نفسه . هذا هو حكم الاسلام لا يفرق بين دين وآخر يأخى الكل سواء الكل يأخذ حقه.
ثانيا - ثم تتكلم عن التنصير و الردة و غير ذلك لقد شرحت هذا الموضوع من قبل فى نفس الموقع و هناك أدلة كثيرة سوف أذكر لك منها آية واحدة الآن (1 البقرة 2 217 وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ )
هذا جزء و الآية يذكر الموت بعد الردة و لم يذكر القتل و الموت يكون بأسباب طبيعية
إذا من شاء فليؤمن و من شاء فيكفر . و تقول أن هناك أناس كثيرين سوف يتحولون أنا معك فى هذا لكن أيضا أذكرك بأن هناك مسلمين يعيشون فى بلاد الغرب و معهم أسرهم فلماذا لم يرتدوا و لماذا فى بلاد الغرب يدخل الناس هناك  الاسلام مع أنها دول غير اسلامية . أرجوا منك أن تدرس هذه النقطة جيدا
ثالثا - أما قولك عن الاسباب التى تستخدم فهى إن كانت صحيحة فنحن ضد ذلك تماما و أبسط شئ يؤكد لك أن الاسلام ضد هذه الافعال . الاسلام حرم الزنا و حرم الاغتصاب و حرم الخطف  وكل هذه الامور فكيف أدخلك الاسلام بهذه الاعمال التى يحرمها الاسلام و كيف بك بعد دخولك الاسلام . هل تستجيب لهذه التعاليم التى تحرم هذه الفواحش .
أرجوا منك يأخى إن كنت تريد الحقيقة و الهداية لى و لك أن ننقاش الامور بالعقل و النطق و نرجو من الله أن نصل الى ما يحبه و يرضاه
و عفوا لأنى أطلت عليك 
 و السلام عليكم


----------



## fadi jolianos (14 نوفمبر 2006)

هلا فيكي يا انسة مين في رايك وراء هيدا العمل


----------



## fadi jolianos (14 نوفمبر 2006)

هلا فيك يا اخي يمكن نتعرف عا حضرتك


----------



## fadi jolianos (14 نوفمبر 2006)

هلا فيك


----------



## fadi jolianos (14 نوفمبر 2006)

يا خيي سبقلك شيفت هيدوا المعجزات


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام المسيح معاكم
عندي سؤال اختي fadi jolianos مذا تقصدين ب..... يا خيي سبقلك شيفت هيدوا المعجزات


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام المسيح معاكم 
+++  يا جماعة انتو في حاجة احنا لو مشفناش حل للمواضيع ده ممكن نتخل في حقبه اهليه من الحرب الاهليه بنا وده الي اسرائيل عيزاه  احنا لاذم نفهم انت الحوار الجاد المحترم هو احل و نظام الاسلمة و العنف و القطل  والتجريح مش هيجيب غير الحرب و الدمار علينا كلنا ( المصرين) و انا عندي رسالة للالاخوه المسلمين انتوا عرفين ان المسيحين اهل مصر الاصلين و انتوا ضيوف علينا اعدين معانا  لمدت 1400 سنة و اكتر و احنا سكتين لاكن بعد مدخلناكم بلدنا عيزين تطردونا منها و تعملو ما تعملوا  انا عارف انكم فيكم كويسن كتير لاكن الوحشين اكتر ربنا يهدي الجميع


----------



## fadi jolianos (16 نوفمبر 2006)

ana  rijal mani sabya  ana fadi min libnan


----------



## دفاع (20 نوفمبر 2006)

إشمعنى أسماء الخولي اللي مااتخطفتش

بطلوا دجل بأه

هو الحلال لكم حرام علينا هاهاهاها


----------



## عوض حسان (21 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الملك العقرب
يأخى إن الارض لله يورثها من يشاء 
و أنتم تعيشون مع المسلمين منذ 14 قرن و لو أن الموضوع إكراه و ضرب و غير ذلك ما ظل مسيحى على أرض مصر لكن هناك التسامح و الود و أن قام القلة ببعض الاعمال الخارجة فوجب التصدى لهم من الطرفين.
و السلام عليكم


----------



## huda (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مش المسلمين الي بيخطفوو  بناتكم اكيد البنت ماراح تترك البيت الا باقتناع 
منها محد  راح يجبرها غصب عنها


----------



## mrsameh77 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

با اخت هدي انتي لسه جديده في المنتدي الموضوع كبير انتي مش عارفه حاجه شكلك كده الاموضوع اكبر مما تتخيلي البنات مش بتتجبر البنات غصب عنهم ليه لان حطي نفسك مكان اي واحده وانتي خارجه من بيتكم لاقيتي ولد عاكسك ووواحده واحده ركبتي تاكسي لاقيت التاكسي اخدك مكان مجهول وهناك اعتداوا عليكي وفضوا بكارتك ولاقيت نفسك حامل هتعملي ايه غصب عنك هتقولي اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وخلافه عشات تستري علي نفسك هي ديه السياسه المتعبه يا ابله هدي وربنا معانا ومع كل البنات مسيحيات او مسلمات ويستر عليهم جميعاً 
ابن المسيح


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 نوفمبر 2006)

اخ عوض انت بتقول ان احنا عيشين مع المسلمين 14 قرن لا ده خطئ تاريخي انتو الي عايشين معانا 14 قرن البلد بلدنا و انتوا الغزاه صح و انا بخرف ارجو الرد


----------



## عوض حسان (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ 77 mrsameh
قلت عن الاخت هدى أنها لسة جديدة و لا تعرف شئ عن خطف البنات و إغتصابها و إجبارهم على الاسلام بعد أن تفض بكارتها و تحمل ( قلت خطفوها و إعتدوا عليها. تقصد  مجموعة أم فرد فأن كانت مجموعة فلمن ننسب الفعل أو تقصد يفعلوا ما قلت ثم تتزوج أى فرد يأخى من يقبل ذلك و إن كان واحد فكيف يسطيع رجل بمفرده أن يقوم بكل ذلك و إن فعل ما قلت فهو رجل كل ما يريد هو هذا الفعل السئ و ليس إجبارها على الاسلام و غير هذا الكلام الذى ليس له أساس من الصحة.و الذى يقوم بهذا الفعل آثم و إن لم يتوب فسيعقابه الله . يأخى ديننا يعقاب من أخطأفى حق الغير سواء مسلم أو نصرانى أو يهودى.
و قلنا و نقول مرة أخرى و ثانية و ثالثة الدين الاسلام ليس دين أجسام و أعداد و لكن دين قيم و مبادئ و إن كان أتباعه قليلون فليس الهدف جمع أكبر عدد كما تتخيل لكن الهدف هو قيام العدل و الرحمة و المساواة بين كل البشر.
أما جمع الاعداد فقط فنحن لا نريد حروب و حتى لو كانت هناك حروب فالنصر لا يكون بالعدد و لكن بالايمان بالقضية التى نحارب من أجلها و أنظر إلى هذين المثلين.
يوم بدر كان عدد المشركين ثلاث أضعاف عدد المسلمين و إنتصر المسلمين و أيضا يوم مؤتة كان عن المشركين يزيد عن 10 أضعاف عدد المسلمين . و فى المقابل يوم حنين عندما كان عدد المسلمين أكثر من عدد المشركين و رغم ذلك كاد المسلمين أن ينهزموا لولا ثبات سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و ذلك بسبب غرور المسلمين بكثرة عددهم.
إذا القضية ليست بالعدد و لكن بالايمان .
و نقول جسد بلا قلب ليس له فائدة أما القلوب الرحيمة و إن كانت فى أجسام ضعيفة فتصنع المعجزات .
و السلام عليكم


----------



## عوض حسان (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الملك العقرب
السلام عليكم
ليس هناك خلاف على أنكم كنتم موجودون فى مصر قبل المسلمين و ليس فى مصر فقط و لكن فى كثير من دول العالم و يأخى أنت لا تخرف بل تتكلم بعقل.
و لكن أذكرك أن قدماء المصريين لم يكونوا يهود أو مسيحين بل أنك تعرف أن أهل مصر هم الفراعنة.
لكن يأخى ليس هذا هو جوهر القضية
جوهر القضية هو ماذا نقدم للبشرية من قيم و تعاليم فى أى مكان فى أى وقت ماذا نريد للبشرية يأخى هذا سؤال أريد أجابة عليه منك ؟
يجب أن نبحث بكل صدق و عدل عن الحقيقة أى قيم و مبادئ و حضارة نريد أن نقدمها للبشرية.
 فى أى مكان حين أقدم الاخلاق الحسنة و المعاملة الطيبة و أقدم للناس ما يسعدهم  و إن كان الدين من تعاليمه هذه الاشياء العظيمة فإن الله يرضى عنا فى الدنيا و الآخرة و إن كان ما أفعله من داخل نفسى فهذا خير و الله يحاسب الكل يوم القيامة.
الارض لله يورثها من يشاء و القيم و المبادئ من تعاليم الله يهبها من يشاء
عندما يأتى النبات الطيب الصالحة تخرجه  الأرض الصالحة  و مصر أرضها طيبه تخرج الرجال الصالحون يعيشون مع بعضهم البعض بغير كره و لا حقد.
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## huda (24 نوفمبر 2006)

لاحوول ولاقوة الا بالله يا mrsameh ايش هالكلام الي بتقوله 
اصلا لو كانت اي بنت متمسكه في دينها بجد ماراح تضحي فيه مهما كان ولا راح تفكر 
اصلا في فضيحه او غيره لان اكيد ربها بيكون معاها ليش على طول كل تفكيركم ان البنت 
اختطفت او اجبرت تترك دينها غصب عنها


----------



## obedience (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الملك العقرب قال:


> اخ عوض انت بتقول ان احنا عيشين مع المسلمين 14 قرن لا ده خطئ تاريخي انتو الي عايشين معانا 14 قرن البلد بلدنا و انتوا الغزاه صح و انا بخرف ارجو الرد



أخ الملك العقرب أحب أن أسألك سؤال أولا.  هل تعتقد إن المسلمين أحتلوا مصر منذ الفتح الاسلامي حتي اليوم؟  بمعنى اخر هل المسلمين اليوم هم هم المسلمين الذين فتحوا مصر منذ 1400 تقريبا اي نفس النسبة اي ان هل تعتقد أن نسبة المسلمين إلى النصارى في أيامنا هذه هي نفس النسبة عند الفتح الاسلامي.  أجاوبك أنا لإني واثق إنك سوف تصدقني لا لا لا لا.  إقرأ التاريخ جيدا.

سؤال أخير:  هل تعتفد إن نسبة النصارى في مصر مثل نسبة الهنود الحمر في أميريكا أو كندا؟  بالطبع لا و لا وجه للمقارنة بين هذا و ذاك.  أرجو أن تكون قد فهمت الرسالة.


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا يحمينا


----------

